
NYC: Hackers & Founders NYC Meetup #9 + Demos - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/1nd2g9q2i5
======
daveambrose
We changed the location this time around as well as modified the structure of
presentation.

As always, we're looking for feedback as to the location (first time at Forum)
as the meetups are getting larger and larger each month. It's tough finding
good spots here in NYC!

------
aditya
The demo's last time were pretty amazing, and finally there's a good place to
meet people working on interesting things as opposed to the usual biz types
and service providers!

------
carterac
I hope people check this out. H+F is my favorite startup event in NYC.
Followed closely by the NYC lean startup group.

------
maxstoller
I'll be there. This will be my first H+F meetup. Looking forward to it!

------
weeksie
Nothing to demo here at the moment, but I'd love to see what folks are up to;
I'll probably swing by.

------
dzlobin
One of these weeks we should have a H+F Jelly-esque internal hack day

